# air compressor



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I was watching a fishing program last week(OLN) and saw a new type of air compressor for the Jeep/wrangler/cherokee inside air but this had a connection for a air hose that bolted onto the frame(front) so when you came off the sand,you could air up before you hit the hard pavement.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I ve seen a few things done before on jeeps.*

SOme Jeep owners can use there AC compressors as Air compressors as well. (besides adding aftermarket stuff of course) But one of the neatest things I've seen before was front and rear tube bumpers that were designed to hold air pressure. I've also seen roll bars that were the same way. Offroaders who blew there bead could inflate a tire with the pressures that these gadgets have.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*here's a good alternative..*

http://www.powertank.com/


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Whole lotta coin for air....


Powertank 
PT10-5260 (BU, BK, YL,P)
10 lb. Package C System (Blue, Black, Yellow, Polished)
List Price: $749.94
Our Price: $599.95
(Selected options may carry additional charges)
.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

This was an ac compressor and air compressor in one. I just wanted to know if anyone has any information on it and see what it's going for. Thanks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Larry check this out*

http://www.offroaders.com/info/tech-corner/project-cj7/project-cj7-onboard-air.htm

And there was one on ebay last night.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Actually its CO2*



BubbaBlue said:


> Whole lotta coin for air....
> 
> 
> Powertank
> ...


okay try this:
http://www.warn.com/powerplant.shtml


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks Orest


----------

